# can you feed puppies/dogs lactaid



## trickaboo (Nov 12, 2008)

you know the milk lactaid. supposively is lactose free and i read that dogs cant drink cows milk because of the lactose but since its lactose free..?


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Why would you want to? I don't think that's a very good idea, but if you'd like to, please check with your vet first. 

(Btw, some dogs do just fine with lactose, including cheese, a big favorite for dogs!)


----------

